# Suggestion: Religious marriages



## yorgho (Dec 25, 2009)

Dear Moderator:

We would like to have a section that discusses the laws regarding religious marriages and divorces and children custody (i.e. Greek Orthodox laws etc...)

thank yuou


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Erm, we already have a section for religious stuff:

Relationships and Spirituality


----------

